# 536.881550 6hp 24"



## barczy (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello everyone ! Having a hard time finding a part number for an ignition coil , magneto for the above machine. Bought this machine in October of 2004 and still running great!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If it's still running great, why do you need a coil?


----------



## barczy (Dec 15, 2021)

Rebuilding the carb and just wanted to have one on hand incase this coil went out .


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's what I do when I need a part number on a Sears small engine product.

I go to sears.com/partsdirect

I type in the model number. If it was made in the last 20 years, it usually shows up:



https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/3ph9nchfks-000247/craftsman-536881550-gas-snowblower-parts



I then look for the Engine manual if it came with one, or a model number of the engine, which is:

12C113-0251-E1

I believe the coil part number is 796964


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF barczy.
Amazon.com: FitBest Replacement Ignition Coil for Briggs & Stratton 695711 802574 493237 796964 492416 Engines : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------

